# [Applescript] envoyer un message OSC ?



## two (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
je cherche le moyen d'envoyer un message OSC à partir d'un applecript. 
Malheureusement, mes recherches ne m'ont pas encore amené à entrevoir un début de solution. 
Tout ce que je sais c'est que je devrais envoyer un message du type D -> iphone (touchOSC) /1/Label1 : "my_text" ou my_text est le message généré par mon applescript et que le tout doit être envoyé sur le port 8000.

Une idée de la manière de procéder?

D'avance Merci


----------



## two (5 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

J'avance un peu dans mes recherches.
Il semblerait que j'aie trouvé ce que je cherche sur cette page.
Par contre la version compilée semble l'être pour des machines powerpc.
Il y a bien le code source disponible sur la page mais compiler est une chose que je n'ai jamais fait et pour laquelle je ne connais même pas les implications...


----------

